# Να είμαι / Να ήμουν



## bmylove

Γεια σας!

Έχω μια ερώτηση, δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω ποια είναι η διαφορά μεταξύ "Θα ήθελα να είμαι εκεί" και "θα ήθελα να ήμουν εκεί". 

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ!


----------



## Perseas

Καλώς όρισες!

Νοηματικά δεν υπάρχει διαφορά.


----------



## Acestor

Greek is not very strict with its conditionals. 
When you say "I wish I could be there" ("Θα ήθελα να ήμουν εκεί"), you know you can't be there (a current or future event). But it could also be used for a past event, with the same meaning as "I wish I had been there".
The latter is not true for "Θα ήθελα να είμαι εκεί" ("I'd like to be there"). It's good for the present and the future, and it actually sounds more like something you would tell your personal genie, who would then promptly transport you to that venue. But there are no genies...


----------



## JRomulus

Acestor,

Θα ήθελα να ήμουν εκεί.
ή
Θα ήθελα να ότι είχα υπάρξει εκεί.
 ?

Ευχαριστώ πολύ.


----------



## Perseas

JRomulus said:


> Θα ήθελα να ότι ...



Θα ήθελα ότι ... 
Θα ήθελα να ...


----------



## Acestor

Plus:

Θα ήθελα να ήμουν εκεί τώρα. (I wish I was/were there now.)
Θα ήθελα να ήμουν εκεί χτες. (I wish I had been there yesterday.)

Θα ήθελα να είχα ζήσει στον 16ο αιώνα. (I wish I had lived in the 16th century.)
Θα ήθελα να μην είχε υπάρξει κανένα πρόβλημα. (I wish there hadn't been any problems.)


----------



## JRomulus

Ωραία!

Γιατί όχι:  
Θα ήθελα να μην είχαν υπάρξει κανένα προβλήματα. (I wish there hadn't been any problems.) 

Δεν θα ήθελα να μην έχει υπάρξει κανένα πρόβλημα ( με κάποια κατάσταση). (I wouldn't want there to have been any problem.)

Τhank you, my textbook was woefully weak on conditionals.

Γιάννης


----------



## JRomulus

Λοιπόν, σωστά;

Είμαι                             I am
Ήμουν                           I was
Θα είμαι                        I will be
Έχω υπάρξει                I have been
Είχα υπάρξει                 I had been
Θα έχω υπάρξει            I will have been
Θα είχα υπάρξει            I would have been


----------



## Eltheza

Any help:

https://books.google.co.uk/books?id...d=0CC0Q6AEwAg#v=onepage&q=εχω υπάρξει&f=false


----------



## JRomulus

Ευχαριστώ Eltheza. Έχω αυτό το βιβλίο και το μου αρέσει πολύ.  
(Κοίταζα στην σ. 105, και όχι σ.349 (ρήμα 290).
Αλλά δεν έχει τη έκφραση "θα *είχα *υπάρξει". (That conditional clause use again).

Ωστόσο, βρήκα ένα παράδειγμα στο διαδίκτυο (google):

"Ή αν δεν σταματήσει απλώς δε θα είχα υπάρξει ποτέ,"


----------



## ireney

Hello JRomulus,

Let's see:

Θα ήθελα να μην είχαν υπάρξει κανένα προβλήματα.
Θα ήθελα να μην είχε υπάρξει κανένα πρόβλημα = (I wish there hadn't been any problems.) 

Δεν θα ήθελα να μην έχει υπάρξει κανένα πρόβλημα ( με κάποια κατάσταση).
I wouldn't want to not have been any problem  (I wouldn't want there to have been any problem.)  [You got me a bit confused here so I rephrased what you said].

Now, the "θα είχα Χ" is, just as in English, referring to a hypothetical past, something that did not happen. 
So, Αν η κατάσταση ήταν διαφορετική θα είχα αντιδράσει διαφορετικά (if the situation had been different, I would have reacted differently)
Αν πρόσεχα περισσότερο στο σχολείο, θα είχα καλύτερους βαθμούς (if I paid more attention at school I would have had better grades)

Υπάρχω is of course a tricky one. It means "I exist". Just as in English, it's pretty rare to find a sentence where the "I would have existed" actually makes sense. In the example you give from the Internet, the person is discussing what would happen if he went back in time and killed his grandfather. Would that in some way negate his existence and if so the action?
To quote the relevant post


> .χ. άμα γυρίσω και σκοτώσω το παππού μου ενώ ήταν παιδί. Θα γεννηθώ εγώ ;
> Και αν όχι, θα σταματήσει η πράξη πριν το κάνω ; Ή αν δεν σταματήσει απλώς δε θα είχα υπάρξει ποτέ, ούτε για να γυρίσω πίσω να το κάνω ;


The relevant part translates into (If I go back to kill my grandpa, will I be born? If not, will that stop the act before I do it?) And if it doesn't, would I just have never existed (not even to go back and do it?).

See? We're in time travel territory here! 
A general rule of the thumb is if you can use in English "to be" and "to exist" interchangeably in your sentence, feel free to use"υπάρχω". If you can't change "to be" with "to exist" without altering the meaning stick with "είμαι".


----------



## JRomulus

Ειρήνη, καταλαβαίνω, ευχαριστώ.
Θα θυμάμαι αυτόν τον κανόνα.


----------

